# Tool für Anforderungsermittlung, Bugtracking und Test



## Reinhard (16. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool, das unabhängig von der Programmiersprache ist und folgende Features hat:
1. Kundenaforderungen projektbezogen aufnehmen und verwalten (Requirement Engineering)
2. Test der Anforderungen durch Testfälle
3. Dokumentation und Fehleranalyse (Bugtracking)

Gibt es eine gute Software, die all diese Themenbereiche abdeckt oder sind einzelne Produkte besser?
Welche Software verwendet ihr um diese Themen abzudecken?

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten,
Reinhard


----------



## byte (16. Aug 2006)

Ich weiss nicht genau, was Du unter Punkt 2 erwartest, aber Du kannst Dir mal DOORS angucken:

http://www.telelogic.com/corp/products/doors/


----------



## Reinhard (16. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

mit dem zweiten Punkt meine ich, das alle Anforderungen (aus 1.) getestet werden müssen. Ich würde gerne einen Testfall erstellen, der auf einer Anforderung basiert und einer Testperson (meistens Softwareentwickler) zugewiesen ist.

Dadurch wäre für mich gewährleistet, dass alle Anforderungen auch sauber getestet werden.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich jetzt klarer ausgedrückt.

Reinhard


----------



## byte (16. Aug 2006)

Bin jetzt kein Experte auf dem Gebiet des Requirements Engineering, aber zum Testen von Anforderungen fallen mir eigentlich nur Sequenzdiagramme ein. Nimmt man z.B. die Sequenzdiagramme der UML, kann man dadurch Szenarios erstmal unabhängig von der Programmiersprache definieren und dann später Testfälle erzeugen, die genau diese Sequenzdiagramme prüfen. Setzt natürlich schon voraus, dass man einen genauen Plan über die Struktur des zu entwerfenden Systems hat.

Andere Möglichkeiten (Use Cases, textuelle Beschreibung, ...) sind ja nicht formal genug, um daraus auf Testfälle zu erzeugen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit stellen Live Sequence Charts dar. Damit kann man Anforderungen in Form von Szenarien und Antiszenarien formal beschreiben und interaktiv testen, ohne Implementierungsarbeit zu leisten. Ist aber noch ein eher akademischer Ansatz, der primär für den Entwuf von reaktiven Systemen gedacht ist.


----------



## Reinhard (16. Aug 2006)

Hallo byto,

der Ansatz mit den UML-Sequenzdiagrammen ist schon mal recht gut. Wir haben "Enterprise Architect" eh schon im Haus.

Ich bin gerade dabei die Möglichkeiten zu analysieren, die man durch den Einsatz solcher Tools hat.
Deine Ansätze und Links helfen mir auf alle Fälle schon mal weiter.

Im Moment werden unsere Anforderungen und Tests in einer Excel-Datei verwaltet. Das klappt auch recht gut, wird aber bei größeren Projekten sehr unübersichtlich. Außerdem habe ich in MS Excel sehr viel zusätzliche Formatierungsarbeit, die eigentlich nichts mit dem Requirement Engineering und Bugtracking etc. zu tun hat.

Ich bin gespannt, wie das die anderen User im Board sehen ...

Schöne Grüße,
Reinhard


----------

